# Westboro Baptist Church Cult? Sect? Other?



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 28, 2010)

Given that someone started a post on the Amish, I am interest to know what folks think of the Westboro Baptist Church? Would everyone agree with me that it is not a true Church? Could it be called a cult?


----------



## Zenas (Oct 28, 2010)

Cult.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 29, 2010)

Cult.


----------



## buggy (Oct 29, 2010)

Cultic Unbiblical Lawbreaking Troublemakers.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know anything but that the whole family seems to be full of lawyers who love to sue. What was your address again? 

Oh well, maybe New Zealand is a safe distance.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Oct 29, 2010)

Doubt it Dennis. They'd probably figure out a way to break your back from 6000 miles away knowing prior history.

But are they a cult? Absolutely.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Oct 29, 2010)

We actually once had our church picketed by the Westboro folks when we were in our old location. Where they find the money to travel all around the country, including Hawaii, is a mystery. Why they decided to picket our church is also a mystery. Maybe it was near the restaurant where they wanted to eat lunch.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 29, 2010)

Jerks.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cult.


----------



## jason d (Oct 29, 2010)

cult


----------



## Andres (Oct 29, 2010)

Cult


----------



## EricP (Oct 29, 2010)

To me they seem to intentionally put a thin veneer of a religious caricature on a pathetic attempt for publicity and controversy. Calling them a cult would almost be an insult to real cults.


----------



## raekwon (Oct 29, 2010)

EricP said:


> To me they seem to intentionally put a thin veneer of a religious caricature on a pathetic attempt for publicity and controversy. *Calling them a cult would almost be an insult to real cults.*



This x1000.


----------



## EverReforming (Oct 29, 2010)

EricP said:


> To me they seem to intentionally put a thin veneer of a religious caricature on a pathetic attempt for publicity and controversy. Calling them a cult would almost be an insult to real cults.


----------



## Zenas (Oct 29, 2010)

Hawaiian Puritan said:


> Where they find the money to travel all around the country, including Hawaii, is a mystery.


 
Suing people. They recently prevailed on appeal in Snyder v. Phelps and the appellate court awarded Phelps $16,000 in fees as the prevailing party. The U.S. Supreme Court granted certiorari this past March. An opinion has not yet been issued. Honestly, I hope Phelps wins. A loss for him is a step toward outlawing saying negative things about homosexuality. I absolutely detest that I have to take his side, as his extreme actions are detestable and disgusting. He doesn't speak against homosexuality out of compassion for lost sinners. He seems to do it out of his own proud, self-righteous heart. I pray none of us fall to the same fate.


----------



## he beholds (Oct 29, 2010)

other: crackheads


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that they would fit the definition of a cult. They are identified strictly with their leader (cult of personality) and have a strong us versus them mentality. Like one of the other posters mentioned, it will be interesting to see what happens to Westboro once Phelps dies.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 29, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> I don't know anything but that the whole family seems to be full of lawyers who love to sue. What was your address again?



NZ does not have the first amendment so maybe I am at a high risk. 

Mind you, they would not dare to come to New Zealand as they would be arrested very quickly.

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------

It is interesting that most people define the Amish as a sect but Westboro as a Cult. Westboro's "official" theological position is close to John Gill - they quote him often. On the other hand the Amish are far from a Reformed position. There is no debate that Westboros behaviour is unbecomming of the gospel of Christ. Is this sufficient to define them as a cult? Galations 1:6-9 [BIBLE][/BIBLE]


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 29, 2010)

I think Synagogue of Satan is an apt title. Their hate-mongering, in the name of Christ, is detestable.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 29, 2010)

They hold honest beliefs that are a little different than mine but we are really just like different denominations. We hold the core principles together, and that's what's important.










Just kidding. Totally whacked-out cult.


----------



## yeutter (Oct 30, 2010)

Stephen L Smith said:


> [/COLOR]It is interesting that most people define the Amish as a sect but Westboro as a Cult. Westboro's "official" theological position is close to John Gill - they quote him often. On the other hand the Amish are far from a Reformed position. There is no debate that Westboros behaviour is unbecomming of the gospel of Christ. Is this sufficient to define them as a cult? Galations 1:6-9 [BIBLE][/BIBLE]



One of the errors of both the Amish and our friends at Westboro Baptist is an emphasis on a peculiar social witness that eclipses the Gospel. Let us look at their peculiar social witness. Westboro Baptist correctly views sodomy as an abomination. They also teach that civil authorities that tolerate sodomy are abominable. My disagreements with Westboro are firstly their methodology of expressing their dissatisfaction with the way our society tolerates sodomy. Secondly I do not approve of the emphasis they place on their social witness.
The old order Amish teach that owning and driving autos and computers is an unacceptable compromise with modernity. I obviously disagree with our Amish friends social testimony. I disagree with their testimony itself not just the expression of it.
Westboro Baptist seems to be orthodox on the core issues of Christian doctrine. The Amish teach extreme free willism to the point that they seem to have crossed the line into operational Pelagianism.
It would thus seem accurate to call the Amish cultic and call Westboro Baptist a sect.
Allow me to ask those who call Westboro Baptist a cult; would you require rebaptism of someone who came out from Westboro Baptist before you admitted them to the Lord's Supper?


----------

